
Amateur J.C. Penney Traders Beg Judge to Save Them from Bankruptcy Wipeout - samspenc
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-13/amateur-j-c-penney-traders-beg-judge-to-save-them-from-wipeout
======
valuearb
I’ve made profitable investments in bankrupt public companies before, but it
took a brutal amount of research. Not just public filings but monitoring PACER
for new legal filings to not be surprised by new developments.

------
haspoken
[http://archive.is/OTe2O](http://archive.is/OTe2O)

